Ask HN: What types of companies care about application security? - a_lifters_life
======
arkadiyt
Companies that run a bug bounty / disclosure program are a good start:
[http://bugsheet.com/directory](http://bugsheet.com/directory)

------
nstj
what's the context of "application security"?

